# Color variation in Boesemani, Praecox, and Turquoise Rainbows



## growitnow (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,
I want to get some rainbows for my 90gal planted. Maybe 3 Boesemani, 2Turquoise, and 4-5 Praecox.

I've never had or purchased rainbows before and there seems to be a LOT of color variation in these fish each time I see them in my local pet stores. Sometimes they look good, other times color is very faded and spotty. I do know they will color up better once settled in, etc. But..

When I'm looking at them in pet store, are there any tips for choosing specimens (for Boesemani, Praecox, Turquoise) that will increase likelihood they will look good once home; 

or, am I better off buying from known suppliers (if so, who?); 
or, is it luck of the draw and you get what you get.

Thanks for any help,
growitnow


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

In my experience rainbowfish will color up more when you get them in your own tank and feed them quality food. I've also heard as they get older and mature, their colors improve. I'm def no rainbowfish expert though. Rainbowfish.info has tons of info and rainbow experts.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

jhays79 said:


> In my experience rainbowfish will color up more when you get them in your own tank and feed them quality food. I've also heard as they get older and mature, their colors improve. I'm def no rainbowfish expert though. Rainbowfish.info has tons of info and rainbow experts.


+1, fish in general won't alway look good at the lfs. They will color up after awhile. Also make sure you get an even amount of females too.


----------



## growitnow (Feb 26, 2007)

Kai808 thanks.

Any discriminating characteristics of m/f, that would allow the user to choose correctly at purchase?


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

males are usually taller bodied as well as longer fins
females of most rainbows and specifically the three u listed are more streamlined looking
for rainbows. u need a good amount for them to truly look their best. when males have to compete it brings out their colors better

so pick one of the three and get a good group going
i prefer praecox. and typical of rainbows. 3 females per male is ideal. 2 females per male is minimum


----------



## bradlgt21 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have Sunset Rainbowfish. Mel. Parva. By the end of the day they end up washing out and looking kind of bland but first thing in the morning lights on they look amazing. Sometimes they get really colorful right after feeding time especially when given frozen bloodworms or something yummy to them.

I think it is almost a mood thing with rainbowfish so it is hard to pick them out in stores. I have a rainbowfish breeder local to me so I have never bought my rainbows from a store.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

bradlgt21 said:


> I have Sunset Rainbowfish. Mel. Parva. By the end of the day they end up washing out and looking kind of bland but first thing in the morning lights on they look amazing. Sometimes they get really colorful right after feeding time especially when given frozen bloodworms or something yummy to them.
> 
> I think it is almost a mood thing with rainbowfish so it is hard to pick them out in stores. I have a rainbowfish breeder local to me so I have never bought my rainbows from a store.


i find they largely appreciate good water change habbits
when i say largley appreciate. this is not an understatement.. my rainbowfish are the most active and playful on water change day. i change 80% weekly, and have a wet/dry filter. my water qualty is pretty much optimum at all times.
my rainbows are stuning day in and out, i dose EI ferts, extra micros. i also inject quite a bit of co2 dialy. my kamaka's added a few weeks ago spawn, my praecox at least one female is ready to spawn weekly.
always stunning fish. i should be getting a group of irian red's here soon and some more praecox


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

check with theses guys...http://www.rainbow-fish.org/forums/


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> i find they largely appreciate good water change habbits
> when i say largley appreciate. this is not an understatement.. my rainbowfish are the most active and playful on water change day. i change 80% weekly, and have a wet/dry filter. my water qualty is pretty much optimum at all times.
> my rainbows are stuning day in and out, i dose EI ferts, extra micros. i also inject quite a bit of co2 dialy. my kamaka's added a few weeks ago spawn, my praecox at least one female is ready to spawn weekly.
> always stunning fish. i should be getting a group of irian red's here soon and some more praecox


I just got 3 Kamakas last week. They're awesome. Now I want a strictly Kamaka tank!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

jhays79 said:


> I just got 3 Kamakas last week. They're awesome. Now I want a strictly Kamaka tank!



Pretty much every rainbow i see is awesome. They more u buy, the more ull want. Im iffy on a species until i bring it home and it shows its true colors.


----------



## teaklejr (Aug 29, 2009)

I have 3 kamakas in my tank and in the morning when the lights come on there blue color will have white in it and looks awesome. I love all my rainbows lots of personality always group up and come to the front of tank when I get close.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

teaklejr said:


> I have 3 kamakas in my tank and in the morning when the lights come on there blue color will have white in it and looks awesome. I love all my rainbows lots of personality always group up and come to the front of tank when I get close.


they should look that way all day....
even have some gold in the top half of the body...
the females as a territorial display can also flash a yellow/blue color on their head and back
the male's display is far more beautiful though


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

I have 7 turquoise, they were very pale when I got them it seems maturity and growth has been what has brought out that deep blue top half of the fish. also the lighting in the tank can either show off their color or wash them out (depends on how the light reflects off their sides)
they are deeper blue first thing in the morning and water changes get them even more active then their usual selves. 
the males flash a bright white/yellow line from nose tip to nearly dorsal fin when they are "showing"


----------

